# This will deffinitly drown out the sound of your exhaust



## JimWolfSr20 (Oct 13, 2005)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2466874


----------



## NoLmit-B13 (Sep 23, 2006)

pretty gay if you ask me, im running 2 12" mtx 6500's with 400 watts on each, no rear deck speakers, and 6.5 inch poineers with 25 watts going to them...sounds great, except the trunk rattling but the whole car is getting dynamatted  39 square feet for 190 bucks

and i still hear my exhaust  i love my car


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

NoLmit-B13 said:


> pretty gay if you ask me, im running 2 12" mtx 6500's with 400 watts on each, no rear deck speakers, and 6.5 inch poineers with 25 watts going to them...sounds great, except the trunk rattling but the whole car is getting dynamatted  39 square feet for 190 bucks
> 
> and i still hear my exhaust  i love my car



Dont flame on other peoples car when your system isn't exactly the greatest. No reason for it anyways, he is just sharing something he liked.

Dynamat is way overpriced by the way.


----------



## dflw_99 (Feb 15, 2005)

i didnt get the impression he was bashing, just stating is thought about it.

i like the look but not the subs, all JL is overprized, and way overrated car audio.
JL is good tho, but more can be had for cheaper


----------



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

JimWolfSr20 said:


> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2466874


_my opinion.. _
*I agree with No Limit-B13..* it's aiight.. but no need to blast your friend's heads off back there.. looks weird.. 

just looks like something you'd do to a coupe.. not a 4dr.. 

AND JL is over rated.. I think Kickers are better for the same or less.. and they will crack pavement..


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

seven_b13 said:


> _my opinion.. _
> *I agree with No Limit-B13..* it's aiight.. but no need to blast your friend's heads off back there.. looks weird..
> 
> just looks like something you'd do to a coupe.. not a 4dr..
> ...


Kicker is good for spl, and not even that amazing at that. Plus I know that system sounds better than 2 MTX's and pioneer speakers. Why would you even buy a 2x25w amp??


----------



## dflw_99 (Feb 15, 2005)

yea why would you get a 25X2 amp

most GOOD aftermarket h/u do that are better

mines does 50X4 but iam sure that peak

i probably does about 25X4 rms tho


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

dflw_99 said:


> yea why would you get a 25X2 amp
> 
> most GOOD aftermarket h/u do that are better
> 
> ...


Yeah most good head units can do 18-25 rms.


----------



## dflw_99 (Feb 15, 2005)

yea ga is right about that


ive got the pioneer 6700mp and its good, and farily easy to use


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

dflw_99 said:


> yea ga is right about that
> 
> 
> ive got the pioneer 6700mp and its good, and farily easy to use


d00d I just realized you are in AL also. Where ya at?

BTW I've got a Pioneer Premier DEH-P8MP and I like it.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

You guys may think JL is overpriced if you're just looking for thump... but they're a damn good value if you're looking for speakers that actually sound good. there's a reason why 80% of the winners at stereo competitions ran them when I was competing.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

Matt93SE said:


> You guys may think JL is overpriced if you're just looking for thump... but they're a damn good value if you're looking for speakers that actually sound good. there's a reason why 80% of the winners at stereo competitions ran them when I was competing.


I'd still take some nice Image Dynamics or Resonant Engineering subs over JL any day.


----------



## dflw_99 (Feb 15, 2005)

X2 gafreak


i live in opp, alabama. Opp is in covington county right north of the florida bordor


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Havent' heard the REs... Had a set of IDQ10s back in the day and went to JL 10W6s over them.. everyone has their preferences I guess. :shrug:


----------



## SEsentra (May 26, 2007)

Matt93SE said:


> Havent' heard the REs... Had a set of IDQ10s back in the day and went to JL 10W6s over them.. everyone has their preferences I guess. :shrug:




Its all about the install to me. I have seen top knotch subs being put in prefab boxes and end up sounding like crap. I used to have 2 Audioque LW8's yes 8's in a ported box and it sounded alot better then those w7's or kicker in those cheap boxes.


----------

